# Pumorma



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

I think "Pumorma" has two meanings..? To dress up and to court a woman? Is that correct?


Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

Porma (pumorma, nakaporma, pumuporma, etc.) has different meanings. In the context you mentioned, it refers to dressing up, preening, being suited up or decked out in one's best clothes or simply spiffing up one's appearance by adjusting the collar, combing the hair or simply taking up a particular stance to look better. It may or may not have anything to do with courting a woman and has everything to do with simply trying to look better. For instance, it might refer to trying to impressing one's boss.

Nakaporma na naman si Michael sa kanto, hinihintay ang girlfriend niya.
Pinopormahan na naman ni Michael ang boss niya, pilit talagang nagpapaimpress para mabigyan ng raise.

Porma can also mean simply being ready for something or being in a particular formation in order to do something.

Nakaporma na ang mga sundalo para pigilan ang mga rebels.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, DK!

I see.. Usually I hear the word in a context where a guy is trying to impress or attract a woman, so I thought the word could also mean to court a woman..


----------



## Lovestotravel

meetmeinnyc said:


> Thanks, DK!
> 
> I see.. Usually I hear the word in a context where a guy is trying to impress or attract a woman, so I thought the word could also mean to court a woman..





You probably heard someone saying "Pinopormahan mo ba si Sarah"? [ informal/colloquial]or Nililigawan mo ba si Sarah?[formal]

English: Are you courting Sarah?


----------



## meetmeinnyc

You probably heard someone saying "Pinopormahan mo ba si Sarah"? [ informal/colloquial]or Nililigawan mo ba si Sarah?[formal]

English: Are you courting Sarah?

>>>Yes. Something like that. Thanks!


----------

